# Adding Keyless Entry - anyway to add stock Nissan keyless instead of aftermarket?



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

My 1998 200 SX SE did not come with keyless entry, that I know of (I only recieved one key when I bought it). How can I check to see if it has this option?

Also, if it doesn't, is there any way to add a factory keyless entry system to the vehicle? What exactly would the system consist of?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

Is there a red light anywhere when you lock your door? if not then no...and vice versa.... if you want to get the factory alarm...get ready to pay a lot... its better to get an aftermarket. becuase factory ones are wacko


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

ca209lvin said:


> *Is there a red light anywhere when you lock your door? if not then no...and vice versa.... if you want to get the factory alarm...get ready to pay a lot... its better to get an aftermarket. becuase factory ones are wacko *


Wel, I was hopeing to rip one out of a wrcked 200sx/sentra


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

oh serious? well you can get the remote from ebay but you have to find which one fits your alarm.... the fcc # on the back of it


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> *Wel, I was hopeing to rip one out of a wrcked 200sx/sentra  *


My brother bought one off Ebay, never used, still in factory box from Nissan including installation instructions. He never installed it since his car had problems and he is going to sell the car (a 1996 200sx SE) so if you want to buy it i can ask him about it.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

plat619se said:


> *My brother bought one off Ebay, never used, still in factory box from Nissan including installation instructions. He never installed it since his car had problems and he is going to sell the car (a 1996 200sx SE) so if you want to buy it i can ask him about it. *


Yea, that woud be cool  Just to be sure we're on the same level - this is the actual unit and the key FOBS right? 

Also, my e-mail is [email protected] - E-mail me if he wants to sell it and @ what price.


----------

